# Vanilla Bicycles - any views? Anyone heard of them



## seadragonpisces (22 Mar 2011)

I have loved these bikes for a long time and yes there are much cheaper ones out there but I like to be different. 

Anyone know of someone who has a Vanilla bike, would love to know any reviews from current owners? The waiting list is looooong but I have put myself down anyway for one of their commuter bikes. 

http://vanillabicycles.com/


----------



## 3narf (26 Mar 2011)

When you get yours, can I have a go?


----------



## Norm (26 Mar 2011)

I think I let out a little squeak when I check out some of those beautiful looking machines, and I only looked at the commuter and the cross...


----------



## dan_bo (26 Mar 2011)

I believe they'e a conglomerate of small framebuilders who come together under the one banner. For some reason UK framebuilders don't seem to have the gumption to do something similar which is a shame imo because I believe there's a market for that kind of thing. 


That cross bike of thiers does look like the dogs pods.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Mar 2011)

I believe they'e a conglomerate of small framebuilders who come together under the one banner. For some reason UK framebuilders don't seem to have the gumption to do something similar which is a shame imo because I believe there's a market for that kind of thing. 


That cross bike of thiers does look like the dogs pods.


----------



## patheticshark (26 Mar 2011)

dan_bo said:


> I believe they'e a conglomerate of small framebuilders who come together under the one banner. For some reason UK framebuilders don't seem to have the gumption to do something similar which is a shame imo because I believe there's a market for that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> That cross bike of thiers does look like the dogs pods.



Not true; Sacha White is the framebuilder and set up the company by himself years ago. They do have other people involved doing stuff but I'm pretty sure he still does all the framebuilding himself - it's definitely not a conglomerate of framebuilders.

I've only ever met one person who has a Vanilla, and she loved it. But she's in the US and I'm not sure I've got her contact details anymore.

Good looking bikes, that's for sure. This might help: http://www.bikeforum...p/t-245824.html


----------



## dan_bo (26 Mar 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## myheadsashed (3 Apr 2011)

There was a 4 yr waiting list when I checked a couple of years ago.


----------



## DTD (3 Apr 2011)

Phwoar


----------



## seadragonpisces (7 Apr 2011)

Yes once I get it I will be sure to let anyone have a ride who is interested. I am going to get the green one in the commuter section, bike 2 I think it is. 

I think there is a lot more to it than looks and I like that a lot. I am hope I am still alive by the time they get to me on the waiting list but I will be sure to keep you all updated :-)


----------



## gannet (7 Apr 2011)

am I the only one for whom the website doesn't work


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

gannet said:


> am I the only one for whom the website doesn't work




They are some hawt lookin' bikes. Pure filth. ("Light and mean like a mud eating chipmunk after long hard winter." - The Gentle Lovers... LOL)


Awesome photography too.


----------

